
Power, secrecy and cypherpunks: how Jacob Appelbaum ripped Tor apart - oldbuzzard
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/11/jacob-appelbaum-tor-project-sexual-assault-allegations
======
Tornado888
Except that Tor isn't apart--we're doing great, although perhaps there are one
or two former members who hope we can't survive without them ;)

